# Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele



## Hänschen (27. Februar 2016)

*Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Da ich momentan in einer Videospiel-Gewalt-Blockadenphase bin dachte ich,
man könnte eine Sammlung gewaltreduzierter/-freier Spiele aufstellen.
Es wäre nett wenn ihr auch ein paar nennen würdet.
Es können sowohl PC- als auch Konsolenspiele genannt werden, wobei die Kinderkonsolen
von Nintendo eher weniger hier gefragt sind.

Gewaltreduzierte Spiele die mir so einfallen (wird noch ergänzt):

Wimmelbildspiele
Match3-Spiele
Kartenspiele (klassisch)
Minecraft (Kreativmodus vor allem)


----------



## fipS09 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Hänschen schrieb:


> ..wobei die Kinderkonsolen
> von Nintendo eher weniger hier gefragt sind...



Das war der Punkt an dem ich aufgehört habe zu lesen um mich selbst vor weiterem Unfug zu schützen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich verstehe den ganzen Thread nicht...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den ganzen Thread nicht...


Man soll gewaltfreie Spiele posten um eine Liste zu erstellen. So schwer zu verstehen ist es nicht.

Wo fang ich an:

Sid Meiers Railroads
Space Engine
Game Dev Story
Sims


Need For Speed
Formel 1
Fifa 

Hier schneiden sich die Geister, wird aggresives Fahren als Gewalt gesehen ? Ist es Gewalt wenn ich einen Gegner in Fifa faule ?


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das war der Punkt an dem ich aufgehört habe zu lesen um mich selbst vor weiterem Unfug zu schützen.



Sehr gute Entscheidung. 
Hast nix versäumt. 

Ich machs wie der TE und zähle was auf: 
Simulatoren
Memory
Majong
Flipper 
Mine Sweeper 
Sportspiele (exklusive UFC oder Kampfsport)
Schlag den Raab
Poker
Meine Tierpraxis-Reihe

Und mein Geheimtipp für den PC: 
Mein Gestut - Ein Leben fur die Pferde: Amazon.de: Games

Aber ein paar Fragen bleiben? 
Was will der TE jetzt? 
Was ist gewaltreduziert?


----------



## drstoecker (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Tetris


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Nagut, ich habe mich nicht besonders gut ausgedrückt oben ...
jedenfalls fühle ich mich ziemlich veräppelt von den meisten Spieleherstellern.

Die scheinen da so eine Formel zu haben: lass das dumme Zockerkind etwas umbringen und belohne
ihn dann mit irgendwas. Bei vielen Spielen ist das Töten sogar der Hauptinhalt des Spiels, man kauft es
und seine Nachfolger praktisch nur um weiter töten zu können.

Ich sage nur Diablo und Co. wo selbst die gedroppten Zufallsitems mittlerweile belanglos sind (für mich).
Oder dieses "Töte um besser Töten" zu können bei Skyrim mit seinem Skillsystem ...


Jedenfalls will etwas in mir nicht mehr bei dieser Verarsche/Verblödung mitmachen, sodass
ich mich schwer tue ein brauchbares Spiel zu finden.



Übrigens:

Firewatch könnte noch brauchbar sein


----------



## Leob12 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Was hat das bitte mit Verarschung oder Verblödung zu tun?


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

frag ich mich grade auch, ich spiele z.b. sehr gerne shooter und nicht wegen nem skillsystem oder so...
mit machen diese art von ggames einfach spas, ja im prinzip das killen. klingt jetzt krass aber ich bin kein mordernder pschopat xD wäre ich ohne diese spiele und bin ich mit diesen spielen nicht. die spiele sind im mp im prinzip nur eine neue vorm des wettkampfes um sich mit anderen zu messen

und um nicht komplett offtopic zu sein:
portal
my little pony (nonie gezockt, aber etwas das so heist kann keine gewalt enthalten xD)


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Es besteht noch die Möglichkeit dass diese Gewalt-/Tötungsspiele eine Art pädagogische Wirkung
auf Jugendliche haben - damit sie sich austoben bzw. ihre emotionalen Grenzen ausloten können.

Doch leider bin ich mittlerweile schon 40 Jahre und ich habe bestimmt Millionen Gegner in Videospielen getötet.
Und seit einiger Zeit muss man teilweise nichtmal mehr einen Vorwand zum Töten haben (zB. Terroristen, Monster etc.)
sondern einfach so für Belanglose Ziele metzeln.
Noch dazu wird man dafür belohnt mit Erfolgen oder sowas ...

Ich hoffe ich muss nicht mit Zocken aufhören sondern es findet sich das ein oder andere Spiel dass
noch konsumierbar ist in meinem Alter ...


Edit: 
Factorio sieht doch interessant aus ...


----------



## Noxxphox (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

wiso brauch man in einem spiel einen grund einen gegner zu lynchen?
es ist immerhin ein spiel es hat weder für die noch für die spielewelt für immer konsquenzen... gefält dir das resultat nicht fängst du von vorne an oder lädst wenn möglich den letzten speicherpunkt

das ist ja der unterschied zum echten leben, im game kanst du tun und lassen was wi wo wann du willst ohne das dauerhaft jemand zu schaden kommt, im echten leben is ein tetöteter mensch für immer weg, nuja bis es zombis gibt xD

also ich versteh dein problem nicht xD


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

@TE: Wo ordnest du Jump'n'Runs à la Rayman und Super Mario ein?  Da wird ja nicht gemetzelt.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Nunja über Mario wurde auch schon hergezogen weil man Gegnern auf den Kopf springt und so,
ich persönlich sehe Mario/Zelda und Co. als Einstiegs-Gewaltspiele für die Kleinen.

Nintendo bereitet die Kiddies auf die Playstation und dann den PC vor 
Aber wie schon gesagt, Videospielgewalt könnte der Erkundung des eigenen Gemüts dienen ...


Ich hoffe immer noch dass die Daddelkisten keine Tötungs-Simulatoren sind sondern
auch anders noch zu gebrauchen sein müssen ... sonst muss ich mir ernsthaft
ein anderes Hobby suchen das mich ebensogut erfüllt.



Edit:
*Stardew Valley  (Harvest Moon ähnlich)*


----------



## Porsche2000 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Meinst du mit gewaltfrei, dass der Spieler keine aktive Gewalt ausübt, oder dass das gesamte Spiel harmlos ist?

Ich empfehle mal das Horror-Spiel "Scratches".


----------



## Gripschi (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Für die Kinder Konsolen:
Fire Emblem (gute Strategie Titel)
Diverse Sonictitel (kaum Gewalt)

PC:
Endless Legend
Civilization
Long live the Queen
Minecraft


----------



## Hänschen (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ist UnReal World eigentlich Gewaltorientiert ?
Sieht irgendwie nach Helden hochleveln zum besser Abmurksen aus 

BTW: ich denke öfter dass man im echten Leben keinen einzigen Menschen abmurkst, und wenn doch (zB. durch Unfall)
kriegt man ein Psycho-Trauma für den Rest seines Lebens (siehe Lokführer denen ein Selbstmörder vor
die Lok sprang). In Videospielen dagegen killt man sie im Sekundentakt ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> my little pony (nonie gezockt, aber etwas das so heist kann keine gewalt enthalten xD)



Da wäre ich mir nicht unbedingt so sicher, jedenfalls nicht wenn es aus der Generation 5 (My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic) kommt. Und vor allem nicht wenns von Fans gemacht wurde.

@Thema: Wirtschaftssimulationen wären da wohl was, das keine Gewalt enthält.



Hänschen schrieb:


> ich persönlich sehe Mario/Zelda und Co. als Einstiegs-Gewaltspiele für die Kleinen.
> 
> Nintendo bereitet die Kiddies auf die Playstation und dann den PC vor



Nur weil es weniger grafisch dargestellt ist muss es nicht gleich für Kinder sein. Zumal Nintendo Spiele eine Tendenz haben, entweder einen recht monströse Endboss zu haben (Earthbound, viele Kirby Spiele) oder eine düstere Hintergrundgeschichte wenn man die sich mal ein wenig durch den Kopf gehen lässt: Pikmin und Splatoon etwa spielen auf der Erde in der Zukunft, nachdem die Menschheit ausgerottet ist (mit starker Implizierung auf sich selbst ausgerottet hat), in Super Paper Mario und Super Mario Galaxy 2 wird die ganze Welt(en) jeweils von einem riesigen schwarzem Loch verschlungen und zerstört (inklusive des Jenseits in Super Paper Mario). Magical Starsign? Sollten den Robotern der Treibstoff ausgehen, bauen sie kurzerhand Menschen ab und verwandeln deren Organe in Batterien. Ach ja, und dessen Endboss frisst ganze Sonnen zum Frühstück, so dass man sich lieber beeilen sollte wenn man noch eine Sonne haben möchte. The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker? Ganz Hyrule, inklusive seiner Bewohner und seines Königs, wurden geflutet um eine Wiedergeburt von Ganondorf zu verhindern und liegt nun einen Kilometer unter Meeresspiegel - weshalb man in dem Spiel auch zur See unterwegs ist. Und das ist nur ein Auszug...


----------



## Hänschen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Die schaffen es selbst in scheinbar harmlose Spiele Gewalt einzubauen ... siehe Harvest Moon diese Höhle wo man
im Winter genötigt wird Viehzeug abzumurksen.
Aber Harvest Moon sehe ich eh zwiespältig nachdem gleich im ersten Sturm mein Stall zerstört und alle Tiere
getötet wurden ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (1. März 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Die schaffen es selbst in scheinbar harmlose Spiele Gewalt einzubauen ... siehe Harvest Moon diese Höhle wo man
> im Winter genötigt wird Viehzeug abzumurksen.
> Aber Harvest Moon sehe ich eh zwiespältig nachdem gleich im ersten Sturm mein Stall zerstört und alle Tiere
> getötet wurden ...



Im Ableger Rune Factory ist dies sogar ein großer Teil des Gameplays: Hier muss man durch Dungeons ziehen um weitere Felder zu erschließen, in denen immer dieselbe Jahreszeit herrscht. Da kann man den Monstern mal wortwörtlich zeigen, was eine Harke ist


----------



## blautemple (2. März 2016)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Die schaffen es selbst in scheinbar harmlose Spiele Gewalt einzubauen ... siehe Harvest Moon diese Höhle wo man
> im Winter genötigt wird Viehzeug abzumurksen.
> Aber Harvest Moon sehe ich eh zwiespältig nachdem gleich im ersten Sturm mein Stall zerstört und alle Tiere
> getötet wurden ...



Du machst dir echt zu viele Gedanken...


----------



## Hänschen (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich habe nun World of Warcraft richtig gespielt:

Keinen einzigen Gegner angegriffen, sondern nur Sammel-/Botenquests und Kräuter-/Erzsammeln sowie Entdecken. Ich habe einen Druiden auf über Level 30 gebracht.

Leider stehen in der Satistik 7 Kills, das werden wohl die Gegner sein die mir in die Stadt gefolgt sind und duch Stadtwachen getötet wurden. Auch habe ich in einer Quest nach dem Einsammeln von Gegenständen aus Versehen eine Kanone abgefeuert die Skript-Gegner tötete.

Irgendwann schien mir das Spiel aber dann zu öde und sinnlos, die neuen Gebiete der Addons unerreichbar ohne Killquests und insgesamt zuwenig zu tun wenn man nicht Spass am Töten findet. Daher habe ich das Abo wieder gekündigt.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Einfallen tut mir da noch:

Die Sims 4
Sim City 4
Transport Fever
Cities: Skylines
Euro Truck Simulator 2
American Truck Simulator
Farming Simulator 17
Racedriver Grid
Dirt 4
Deus Ex: Human Revolution (das ist durchspielbar ohne auch nur einen einzigen Gegner töten zu müssen)
Der Industriegigant 2
Day of the Tentacle
Mirrors Edge 1
A New Beginning
Block Hood
Planet Coaster
Turmoil
MAD Games Tycoon
Another Brick in the Mall
Offworld Trading Company

Mehr fällt mir da konkret jetzt aber auch nicht ein, was ohne Gewalt auskommt, oder komplett gewaltlos durchspielbar wäre.
Wenn man aber wirklich danach sucht gibt es sicher noch ein paar mehr Spiele die ohne Gewalt auskommen.

Aber am Ende wird es in Summe aber trotzdem nur ein Bruchteil der Spiele am Markt werden.
Die meisten Themen und entsprechend Spiele beinhalten nunmal auch Gewalt, fängt ja schon bei Sportspielen wie Boxen an, geht über Spiele die Polizeieinsätze thematisieren (SWAT z.B.) weiter und endet bei Spielen die Kriege zum Thema haben (Battlefield, Hearts of Iron, ect.).
Die menschliche Gesellschaft kennt nunmal viele Bereicht in denen Gewalt ihren Platz hat, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das die Spieleindustrie das in irgend einer Weise besonders fördern würde. Gewalt haben Menschen schließlich auch schon in allen Bereichen vor 2000 Jahren eingesetzt um ihre Interessen durchzusetzen und da gab es ja nachweislich noch keine Computerspiele, geschweige den Fernsehr, oder Radios.
"Gewalt" ist aber letztlich auch keine Eigenheit die nur den Menschen gemein wäre. 
Es liegt nunmal in der natürlichen Veranlagung eines jeden Lebewesens auch töten zu können, sei es zum überleben indem man sich so Nahrung beschaft, oder um einen Feind abzuwehren der einen töten will, oder von dem man sich nur bedroht fühlt.

Du brauchst da nur mal mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen und nimm z.B. 2 Hunde die übereinander herfallen weil einer der beiden ins Revier des anderen geraten ist.
Gewalt komplett aus seinem Leben verbannen zu wollen bleibt daher am Ende eine Utopie die wenig mit der Realität zu tun hat, aber es kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden welchen Träumerein er nachhängt, solange er nicht anderen missionarisch seine Sichtweise aufzudrängen versucht.


----------



## rabe08 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

ich würde behaupten,  das Spiele, die Gewalt enthalten, weltweit über die Gesamtanzahl der Installationen die absolute Minderheit sind. Die überwältigende Anzahl der Spiele, sowohl nach Zahl Spiele, als auch nach Zahl Installationen, kommt ohne Gewalt aus.

Hint: Mobil-Spiele. Da wollen alle ihre Spiele ohne Altersbeschränkung und Content-Warnungen in die Markets bekommen. 

Als PC-Spieler muss man manchmal seinen Horizont überdenken...


----------



## lustige_Fehlerquelle (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit Verarschung oder Verblödung zu tun?



In Wahrheit ZIEMLICH viel. Das muss man allerdings erst einmal erkennen (lernen). Das hat mit Weltanschauung zu tun, 
und beschränkt sich LÄNGST nicht beim Unterhaltungssektor. Das ist eine Einstellungssache und hat auch sehr viel damit
zu tun mit welcher Haltung man durchs Leben läuft und ob einfach nur alles quer durchs Gemüsebeet durchkonsumiert wird,
nur weil es angeboten wird und scheinbar der nächste Hype ist. 

Ihr könnt mich dafür steinigen, aber die Computerzockerszene ist meiner Meinung nach eher wenig kritisch, was Spieletrends
und Hypes angeht. Aber: So wie es vorgelebt wird (in unserer Gesellschaft) so wird es auch gelernt.. Das mein ich nicht böse,
das soll eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung sein. Ob es nachvollziehbar ist, das muss der Einzelne selbst entscheiden. 

Meine Meinung ist: Der Unterhaltungssektor hat sogar HAUPTSÄCHLICH mit Verarschung und Verblödung zu tun!

Und damit es nicht ganz offtopic wird - obwohl es das meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht ist, im Gegenteil - aber wer weiß,
wie mein Kommentar aufgenommen wird, möcht ich noch ein paar wertvolle Nennungen beisteuern - evtl wurde ja schon etwas
davon erwähnt - dann ignorieren:

Forza Horizon (ja, klar kann man da auch aggressiv oder bischen brutal herumshreddern, aber ist ja immernoch relativ harmlos).
Mario Forever (hey es ist gratis, es macht einigermaßen Laune, und.. ja okay springst Schildkröten auf m Kopf, ist nicht die 
feine englische Art.. allerdings irgendwo kann mans auch übertreiben).
Freecell Solitaire etc (ja Kartenspiele) - UNO sei dabei noch genannt - ziemlich cool..
No Man's Sky - grenzwertig (da ja schon geballert wird bzw werden muss teilweise/streckenweise) - aber empfehlen möcht ichs nicht besonders.
Nicht das beste Spiel..

Einge Adventures sind noch ganz ordentlich.. Adventures - evtl oldschool Point-and-Klick-Adventures könnten da noch in Frage kommen.

Tetris - so lapidar es klingt - find ich generell extrem cool.. auch wenn es nur ein kleines Zwischendurch-Ding is.

Fifa für Fußballfans sei genannt - Trackmania für Arcade-Racing-Fans.


----------



## Hänschen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Mir kam der Gedanke, dass man den Tötungsakt und die damit verbundenen tiefen Emotionen in dem jungen Menschen benutzt, um ihn längere Zeit an das Spiel zu binden.

So ein Ski-Spring-Simulator oder Point-and-click-Adventure  bindet ihn wohl nicht sehr lange an die Kiste, aber wenn es ums Abmurksen geht empfinden sie starke innere Wallungen und machen weiter. Dazu noch eine sehr interessante Hintergrundstory wie in RPGs und es ist um den Spieler geschehen.

Aber alles nur Vermutung ...


----------



## 4B11T (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich habe beim zocken noch nie eine Spielszene als Tötungsakt wahrgenommen.

Wie der Schauspieler im Film nach dem Dreh der Szene wieder aufsteht und sich das Ketchup-Blut aus dem Gesicht wischt, genauso gehen in Computerspielen keine echten Lebenwesen drauf. Ein gemaltes Bild, ein geschriebenes Buch, ein gestellter Film, ein animiertes PC Spiel sind ggf. Demonstartionen, Simulationen und Veranschaulichungen von Tötungsakten, aber es sind keine tatsächlichen Tötungsakte. Das sollte (muss) man trennen. Das fängt schon bei Geschichten wie "Max und Moritz" an, es ist nur eine Geschichte die unterhalten soll, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Gerade in Actionspielen geht es darum das Spiel zu beherrschen und sich mit anderen Spielern zu messen, dass dies auf simulierten Tötungsakten basiert, dient der Unterhaltung. Wenn man selbst das Gefühl hat, diese Veranschaulichung emotional nicht ertragen zu können, sollte man definitiv sofort mit dem Konsum derartiger Spiele, Filme usw. aufhören und ggf. professionelle Hilfe suchen. Kein Scherz, mit sowas ist nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## hazelol (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Mir kam der Gedanke, dass man den Tötungsakt und die damit verbundenen tiefen Emotionen in dem jungen Menschen benutzt, um ihn längere Zeit an das Spiel zu binden.
> 
> So ein Ski-Spring-Simulator oder Point-and-click-Adventure  bindet ihn wohl nicht sehr lange an die Kiste, aber wenn es ums Abmurksen geht empfinden sie starke innere Wallungen und machen weiter. Dazu noch eine sehr interessante Hintergrundstory wie in RPGs und es ist um den Spieler geschehen.
> 
> Aber alles nur Vermutung ...



glaube ein ski spring spiel wo man mit mit nem maschinengewehr die kontrahenten während ihrer sprünge wegschießen kann, würde genauso wenig binden wie nen normales ski spring spiel. 

interssant sind nunmal action spiele die ein gutes setting haben und eine gute story. stupides geballer ala cod interessiert heutzutage auch keinen mehr.  ich errinnere mich noch an krampfhafte zensur versuche bei videospielen, gebracht hat das nur eins, die teils guten spiele verschandelt. macht mmn keinen sinn in einem shooter blut effekte auszublenden weil es zu brutal wäre, während man ins kino gehen kann sich filme wie hostel oder saw rein ziehen kann, die an brutalität kaum zu überbieten sind.


----------



## Hänschen (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich musste gestern in der Nähe der hiesigen Polizeistation im Auto auf einem Parkplatz warten, wo auch Polizisten waren. Ich habe durch die youtube-Empfehlungen auf dem Handy geblättert und mich fast wie ein Verrückter gefühlt wenn diese leidigen Skyrim-Videos etc. kamen. Als würden mich die Polizisten gleich abknallen weil ich geistig total verblödet bin von diesen Gewaltmedien.

Ihr solltet es mal probieren: stellt euch vor den Eingang eurer Polizeiwache und zieht euch am Handy euer GTA- oder sonstiges Video rein


----------



## Todesklinge (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Gladiatoren Kämpfe waren im römischen Reich sehr beliebt und heute wird diese Tradition, in einer anderen Form, am PC und im Internet weitergeführt.

Gewalt ist sehr wichtig für uns Menschen, denn damit kann man stärke zeigen und andere dominieren. Gewalt ist “nicht nur“ physisch.
Die ganze Anno Reihe wäre da was für dich.


----------



## keinnick (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Hänschen schrieb:


> ...   Als würden mich die Polizisten gleich abknallen weil ich geistig total verblödet bin von diesen Gewaltmedien. Ihr solltet es mal probieren: stellt euch vor den Eingang eurer Polizeiwache und zieht euch am Handy euer GTA- oder sonstiges Video rein



Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber Du solltest Dir professionelle Hilfe suchen, wenn Du unter solchen Wahnvorstellungen leidest.


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2018)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint, aber Du solltest Dir professionelle Hilfe suchen, wenn Du unter solchen Wahnvorstellungen leidest.



Ich versuche mich selber zu heilen indem ich nun bereits recht lange von den Gewaltspielen und Ami-Filmen weg bin. Es gab nur ein kurzes WoW-Aufflackern und selbst da rüffelte mich die Nachbarin (in ihrer Küche hinter der Wand) über Arschfunk als sie mitbekam dass ich etwas umbringe am PC. Ich bin auf Anime umgestiegen und es gibt da einige recht gutmütige, obwohl da auch schon die Verderbnis einzieht. Sebst bei den Anime bekam ich Ärger weil das kleine Nachbarmädel über uns sehr sensibel auf Gewalt reagiert und sogar ausflippt wenn ich die falsche Anime-Episode gucke. Vielleicht bin ich zu sehr mit Menschen umgeben doch es scheint dass es einen tieferen Sinn hat ohne Gewalt auszukommen.


----------



## Watefuhc (16. April 2018)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Euro Truck Simulator
ARAGAMI kann man gewaltfrei durchspielen, muss man aber nicht


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. April 2018)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Hänschen, entweder trollst du ziemlich gut, oder bei dir hat sich da über die Laufzeit des Threads bis zu deinem letzten Post etwas entwickelt, worüber du wirklich mal mit qualifizierten Leuten reden solltest. Ernsthaft. Bitte.

Deinen Anfangsposts konnte ich im übrigen noch einigermaßen zustimmen: es ist schon bedrückend, mit welcher Hingabe wir uns Freizeitvergnügen und “Möglichkeiten uns zu messen“ vor gewalttätigem Hintergrund aufbauen.


----------



## Hänschen (16. August 2018)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich bin mittlerweile weiter und habe gemerkt dass ich nach Gewaltmedien eine Weile asozial werde. Dabei ist es am schlimmsten wenn ich selber Gewalt in einem Spiel ausübe. Das vergeht nach einer Weile, ist aber ungünstig wenn man zwischenzeitlich zB. mit Nachbarn agieren muss - da komme ich nicht so recht in den sozial-kollegialen Trott hinein.

BTT: ich bin nach langer Suche bei BigFish fündig geworden! Die haben am Wochenende sogar 50% Rabatt auf alle Spiele. Folgende 2 Spiele kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen:

1)  Hidden Wonders of the Depths 3 - Das Abenteuer Atlantis ... ist ein Match-3-Spiel, sieht zwar wie für weibliche Spieler gemacht aus, aber der Spielfluss ist genial, wie auch die fantastische Hintergrundmusik.
2) Island Tribe Teil 1 ...dürfte Klick-Management sein, hat einen fantastischen Spielfluss und kommt ohne Meuchelei aus.


Leider gibts bei BigFish auch einige Gewaltgurken, aber bestimmt noch welche ohne.
Manche Spiele benötigen zum Funktionieren ein paar Hilfen: manche Exe-Dateien sind versteckt im Spieleordner und müssen erst im Menupunkt "Ansicht" sichtbar gemacht werden. Danach kann man sie in den Kompatibilitätsmodus zu Windows XP Servicepack 3 oder so setzen. Auch hilft es manchmal wenn man sie direkt aus dem Installationsordner heraus als Administrator startet. Ich musste das alles bei Island Tribe anwenden da es wegen dem Mauszeiger und der Systemlast immer zu Aufhängern kam.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. August 2018)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Es gibt viele Spiele in denen du mit Stealth und sehr wenig Gewalt sehr weit kommst. Das ist dann allerdings eher etwas für Profi Spieler, da du dann meistens unentdeckt bleiben musst was teilweise so gut wie unmöglich ist.


----------



## Hänschen (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Ich weiss jetzt mehr: scheinbar ergab eine (vermutlich amerikanische) Studie dass Gewaltmedien das Konsumverhalten ankurbeln, also es wird mehr gekauft.

Das ist im Kapitalismus fatal: jetzt steht tägliches Töten auf dem Spielprogramm ...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*

Heute Ausgang?


----------



## Hänschen (7. März 2020)

*AW: Thread für gewaltreduzierte Spiele*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Heute Ausgang?



Jaja, Herr Spielsüchtling 

Ich habe mir mal Stardew Valley besorgt und angespielt … das Spielprinzip scheint etwas abgedroschen und macht nicht wirklich Spass - vor allem wenn man wegen dauer-vernetztem Rechner ständig beobachtet werden kann. Also wieder zurück zu WoW  und das neue Trollgebiet fertig durchgequestet! Aber nur solange bis zu der Quest wo man eine Gruppe Menschen-Soldaten sprengt und die Untoten danach den Sarg mit der Leiche der Anführerin angeschleppt haben - ich werde mir überlegen müssen, ob ich nochmal Horde spiele!


----------



## Hänschen (12. September 2020)

Es scheint dass Gewalt sehr vielfältig sein kann, zB. im Dschungel oder Wüste und mit allerlei Kombinationen von Waffen und Gegnern usw.

Es könnte sein dass Gewaltspiele die abwechslungsreichsten Spiele überhaupt sind!


----------



## RyzA (12. September 2020)

Mortal Kombat, Dead Space usw da kracht die Schwarte.


----------



## Hänschen (22. September 2020)

Vielleicht wäre es das Beste wir überweisen den Spiele/Hardware-Firmen einen monatlichen Betrag, damit sie uns nicht mehr "beglücken" müssen, und ersparen gleichzeitig der Umwelt den Elektroschrott.


----------



## Mahoy (23. September 2020)

Hm, wie viel Ressourcen könnte man wohl sparen, wenn alle damit aufhören würden, konfuse Beiträge in Foren zu erstellen?

Aber falls du darauf spekulierst, dass dir jemand etwas überweist, hast du dich geschnitten ...


----------



## -Shorty- (23. September 2020)

Plague Inc.


----------



## Xzellenz (23. September 2020)

Leob12 schrieb:


> *Schlag* den Raab


Er hat doch extra um gewaltfreie Spiele gebeten. Gewalt steckt schon im Titel 

Btw. viele der hier aufgezählten Spiele enthalten Gewalt. Man kann sie auch ohne Gewalt durchspielen, aber es ist ein Unterschied, ob man von Anfang an ein gewaltfreies Spiel hat oder nur den Weg der Gewaltlosigkeit wählt. Sonst könnte man auch Thief oder Dishonored mit ins Spiel bringen.


----------



## Hänschen (27. April 2021)

Subnautica könnte der Erlöser der Gewalt-Geplagten sein! Zumindest der erste Teil - wie das Addon ist weiss ich noch nicht. Die Qualität ist sehr gut solange man einen brauchbaren PC hat.


----------



## Hänschen (29. Mai 2021)

Also ich habe mir das Gameplay zum neuen "Horizon Zero Dawn: Forbidden West" angeschaut und ich weiss jetzt wo das Problem liegt: die Gewalt ist zu realistisch dargestellt! Das war früher definitiv kein Problem als ein paar Pixel verschwanden nach der Angriffs-Animation. Das konnte sogar noch lustig sein. Aber heute: da muss man Hals oder Brust des Gegners in Ultra-HD treffen und dann stirbt er bestimmt mit einer eigenen Szene. Die Animationen der umfallenden Besiegten in World of Warcraft habe ich mir bestimmt hunderttausend mal anschauen müssen   das ist bestimmt nicht gut fürs Hirn.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Mai 2021)

Hänschen schrieb:


> das ist bestimmt nicht gut fürs Hirn.


Oder das genaue Gegenteil: Der Spieler realisiert noch eher, dass er das virtualisierte Abbild von Gewalt ausübt, wenn sich  nicht nur ein paar sehr abstrakte Pixel verändern.


----------



## Hänschen (5. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Oder das genaue Gegenteil: Der Spieler realisiert noch eher, dass er das virtualisierte Abbild von Gewalt ausübt, wenn sich  nicht nur ein paar sehr abstrakte Pixel verändern.


Ohja ... es könnte einen guten Menschen aus einem machen wenn man erkennt wie unsinnig es ist ein Schwert in den Hals eines Anderen zu stechen. Müssten noch die Schreie realistischer sein, zB. wie wenn der Spielerchar bei Operation Flashpoint angeschossen wurde


----------



## Anthropos (5. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt tatsächlich mal meine Games durchstöbert und geschaut, welche davon keinerlei Gewalt enthalten. Die Liste ist erstaunlich kurz: 
- Pro Evolution Soccer
- PC Building Simulator
- Anno 1800
- Deliver us the Moon
- Football Manager
- Fifa
- Madden NFL (Grenzbereich?)
- Sims


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juni 2021)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Ohja ... es könnte einen guten Menschen aus einem machen wenn man erkennt wie unsinnig es ist ein Schwert in den Hals eines Anderen zu stechen. Müssten noch die Schreie realistischer sein, zB. wie wenn der Spielerchar bei Operation Flashpoint angeschossen wurde


Ich habe als Kind zusammen mit anderen Kindern mit der Zwille auf Spatzen geschossen, die auf einer Telefonleitung saßen - zum Spaß, nicht mit der Absicht, einen zu treffen. Und als dann durch puren Zufall doch einer getroffen wurde und wir alle gesehen haben, wie der arme Flattermann zu Boden fiel und nach wenigen Sekunden verendete, waren wir so bewegt, dass wir das und ähnliche Spiele zukünftig unterließen.

Es musste niemand von uns verletzt werden. Die Konfrontation mit der Realität hat genügt um den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Ernst zu erkennen.

Und wenn etwa Zehnjährige diese Verbindung herstellen können, warum dann nicht auch Jugendliche bei Computspielen? Übrigens, unser gewalttätiges Spiel fand statt, bevor es überhaupt Computerspiele gab, während die virtuelle Gewalt am Bildschirm nicht einmal einem Spatz das Leben kostet.


----------



## Hänschen (23. Juni 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich habe als Kind zusammen mit anderen Kindern mit der Zwille auf Spatzen geschossen, die auf einer Telefonleitung saßen - zum Spaß, nicht mit der Absicht, einen zu treffen. Und als dann durch puren Zufall doch einer getroffen wurde und wir alle gesehen haben, wie der arme Flattermann zu Boden fiel und nach wenigen Sekunden verendete, waren wir so bewegt, dass wir das und ähnliche Spiele zukünftig unterließen.
> 
> Es musste niemand von uns verletzt werden. Die Konfrontation mit der Realität hat genügt um den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Ernst zu erkennen.
> 
> Und wenn etwa Zehnjährige diese Verbindung herstellen können, warum dann nicht auch Jugendliche bei Computspielen? Übrigens, unser gewalttätiges Spiel fand statt, bevor es überhaupt Computerspiele gab, während die virtuelle Gewalt am Bildschirm nicht einmal einem Spatz das Leben kostet.


Willst du dich wirklich so billig abspeisen lassen ? Die Spielehersteller wollen die Spieler vorsätzlich mit billig erstellter Gewalt vollstopfen und abkassieren - ob du krank wirst ist denen egal. Ich vermute die spielen das selber auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Olstyle (23. Juni 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt tatsächlich mal meine Games durchstöbert und geschaut, welche davon keinerlei Gewalt enthalten. Die Liste ist erstaunlich kurz:
> - Pro Evolution Soccer
> - PC Building Simulator
> - Anno 1800
> ...


In den letzten paar Jahren gespielt wo man zumindest nicht selbst körperliche Gewalt ausübt:
LiS1 
LiS: Before the Storm 
LiS 2
Tell me Why 
Never alone 
The Stanley Parable
Firewatch 
Gone Home
Snow 
Grim Fandango Remake 
Portal (2) 
Burnout Paradise
Wreckfest 
Dirt Rally


----------



## Veriquitas (23. Juni 2021)

Gewaltfreies Doom, ist zwar nur ne Mod aber für jeden der Gewalt verabscheut zu empfehlen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I7ZRgw1ak1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (24. Juni 2021)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Willst du dich wirklich so billig abspeisen lassen ? Die Spielehersteller wollen die Spieler vorsätzlich mit billig erstellter Gewalt vollstopfen und abkassieren - ob du krank wirst ist denen egal. Ich vermute die spielen das selber auf gar keinen Fall.


Also bitte, billig ist es doch eher, "_die_ Spielehersteller" pauschal über einen Kamm zu scheren. Sicherlich gibt es viele Studios / Publisher, deren Konzept darauf beruht, stupide Futter fürs Reptilienhirn zu liefern. Aber nicht jedes Spiel, das Gewalt thematisiert, ist damit auch gleich gewaltverherrlichend oder zumindest Gewalt instrumentalisierend.

Der Unterschied ist meines Erachtens erst einmal der, ob Gewalt ein Mittel oder ein Zweck ist. Und wenn es ein Mittel ist, kann man sich genau anschauen, für was es ein Mittel ist - also ob damit eine inhaltliche und/oder künstlerische Aussage getroffen wird.

Schon klar, dass der drölfzigste Aufguss von _Far Crycall of Battlefield-Duty_ nicht reflektiert, wie und in welcher Form Gewalt thematisiert wird. Aber deswegen gilt noch lange nicht grundsätzlich "enthält Gewalt = schlecht". Die selbe Unterscheidung, die auch bei anderen (visuellen) Medien vorgenommen wird, gilt nach wie vor auch für Computerspiele.


----------



## ShiZon (28. August 2021)

*Staub wegwisch* Es gibt auch Spiele, wo man entscheiden kann mit oder ohne Gewalt zu spielen, eines dieser Beispiele ist Deus Ex 1, das Spiel kann man ohne auch nur jemanden zu töten durchspielen, in dem man Gegner mit technischen Hilfsmitteln außer Gefecht setzt und viel rumschleicht, das gilt glaub ich auch bei Splinter Cell, ansonsten fallen mir gerade keine Beispiele ein.

ShiZoedit: Hab eine Kleinigkeit vergessen.


----------

